# *updated information* new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out



## filtereyeblind (Jan 13, 2009)

what do I do? their food is on the top level and the igloo is on the bottom. will they die of starvation.

10min ago my dog started sniffing at the cage, I should keep her away right.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2 1/2 hours, new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out*

How "new" are they? 

You need to give them time to adjust.. it's nothing to worry about. They will not die of starvation. When they want to come out, they will. 

You only need to keep your dog away if you think she will harm the rats. She, too, will need to be slowly introduced to the rats to tell her temperament with them to decide whether if she needs to be in a separate room when they come out for free time.


----------



## filtereyeblind (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 2 1/2 hours, new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out*

its 12:33am they got home at 9pm. My dogs friendly, shes socialized well with past gerbils and buggies and is afraid of my friends baby iguana so shes harmless. But I'm keeping her out of the room for now, their situated in my room and my beds across from the cage. I stayed out for awhile but no sign they did anything. Yes I'm sure theyll come out tomorrow night or something.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 5 hours, new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out*

Put a few yummy treats just outside their hideout and step back, but talk softly. Gradually increase the distance between the treats and hideout and keep the dog away. The rats don't know that the dog is OK, that will come later. They are just in surviving mode right now. Try to place yourself in their "shoes". I am glad they have each other, that will help.
They will come around at sometime, rats are way too curious or call it nosy  to stay in hiding. Have patience, that will do the trick, promise.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 5 hours, new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out*

Poor scared babies, give them time. You might want to move a bowl of water or waterbottle and a bowl of food closer to the igloo. Then they will eat and relax and eventually come out to explore.


----------



## filtereyeblind (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 5 hours, new rats are hiding in their igloo and won't come out*



*update*

So after another day of them hiding out I did some research. This one site said that the trick is to tack away hiding places so they can explore their new area and handle them for 5 min. I did that and one of them *Sage* at the end of five minutes was giving my hand kisses. The other one *Nemi* just wanted to climb my arm to get to my shoulder and when I take her out to play she jumps up my shirt and climbs to the shoulder. I put the igloo and this other hiding place back and thats where I see them 95% of the time. 

I introduced them to my dog later on and my dog was more scared of them. Sage wanted to give my dog kisses and snuggle up with her. My dogs a shepherd so she tries to herd them. Sage gots the idea of the litterbox earlier then Nemi and Nemi is starting to try it aswell.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Yah I would just give them time. Mine did that too. But they eventually warmed up and got used to their surroundings. I have 2 females in a huge 4lvl ferret cage and they always love their house,but tend to explore most of the time for play. :]


----------



## filtereyeblind (Jan 13, 2009)

how long did it take your rats to warm up


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, you didn't happen to name your rat Nemi after a norwegian cartoon, did you?


----------



## filtereyeblind (Jan 13, 2009)

lol interesting. When I was 18 I made a staff for halloween and named it Nemises. I decided to shorten the name for her, she has a grey line down her back.


----------

